# Maquina de humo a base de ultrasonido



## Dano (Abr 2, 2008)

Bueno, resulta que hace un tiempo que ando con ganas de hacerme una maquina de humo, pero que no sea convencional, la idea es armar una maquina de humo que funcione con ultrasonido, pero google no me a ayudado con la duda, asi que la expongo aquí para ver si alguien sabe algo del tema
Hay un producto que usa esta idea, se llama fog screen y es una pantalla de humo donde se proyectan imagenes.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 2, 2008)

Yo no lo conozco pero supongo que vasicamente se trata de un tubo acoplado a un altavoz de graves.

Yo haria con un tubo de PVP donde inyectaria el humo. 
En un extremo pondria un atavoz que tape completamente el tubo, aunque sea añadiendo una tapa.

Finalmente lo conectas a un amplificador de potencia y al PC.

Con un programa generador de tonos buscas la frecuencia de resonancia que se donde se apreciara mejor los efectos.

Los tubos de PVP o los buscas en alguna obra o compras alguno, hasta 110 son relativamente baratos. Los tapones yo son otro cantar, son mas caros.
Tambien necesitaras pegamento especial PVC.

Si tienes un decapador electrico para despintar te hira muy bien para dar forma al plastico.
Si cortas un trozo de tubo de PVC y lo catientas podras convertirlo en una placha para hacer la tapa del altavoz.

Parate por wikipedia


http://www.unalmed.edu.co/fisica/pa...s_mecanicas_universidad/concepto/index514.htm


----------



## pepechip (Abr 2, 2008)

hola
hay 2 tipos de humidificadores de agua, mediante resistencia electrica y mediante ultrasonidos.
No se si un equipo de estos te puede servir para crear humo.


----------



## Dano (Abr 2, 2008)

pepechip dijo:
			
		

> hola
> hay 2 tipos de humidificadores de agua, mediante resistencia electrica y mediante ultrasonidos.
> No se si un equipo de estos te puede servir para crear humo.



Diste en el punto exacto, estube averiguando un poco más y lo que necesito es un humidificador mediante ultrasonido.

Estube viendo éste link http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Humidificador de wikipedia, y por lo que veo en la foto, es lo que necesito, lo unico que se debe modificar según la foto es que el chorro de "vapor"  debe salir para un costado, pero eso es lo de menos.

Por lo leido, el nebulizador trabaja entre 15 y 25 Khz, por lo cual con un 555, un amplificador y un tweeter debería funcionar.

Aunque si alguien tiene un esquema para subir sería perfecto

Saludos

PD: En google no encontré ningun esquema


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 3, 2008)

Mira en epanorama.net hay uno  con unas inversoras.

Seria interesante jugar con unos  led intermitentes ligeramente desincronizados para crear efectos espectroscopicos curiosos.


----------



## Dano (Abr 6, 2008)

tiopepe123 dijo:
			
		

> Mira en epanorama.net hay uno  con unas inversoras.
> 
> Seria interesante jugar con unos  led intermitentes ligeramente desincronizados para crear efectos espectroscopicos curiosos.



No encuentro el link al que haces resferencia, si puedes pasarmelo te agradecería

Por otra parte estube haciendo unas pruebas sobre el tema, los materiales que usé fueron un tweeter piezoelectrico Motorola (son esos baratos que no cuestan más de 2 dólares), un amplificador de 100w y la computadora con un programa para generar distintas frecuencias, etc.

Lo primero que hice fue sacarle el "difusor" si se le podría llamar asi al tweeter dejando expuesto un diafragma de papel, el cual por el centro del lado de atras tiene aderído un piezoelectrico.


Resulta que hice un barrido de frecuencias entre los 1 y 23000Hz y entre los 19 y 22Khz se noto como se formaban como gotas que querían salir del cono (diafragma), pero nada de vapor.

Agrego que la prueba fue hecha con el amplificador funcionando a máxima potencia y que además probé con todos los tipos de onda que ofrecía el programa (senoidal, cuadrada, triangular, rampas, y ruido blanco)

Así que si alguien puede hechar algo de luz al tema estaría muy agradecido.

Cambiando de tema, cuando estaba haciendo estas pruebas de barrido me llamó la atención como los perros de las 5 manzanas aledañas a la mía comenzaron a ladrar, y cuando paraba el sonido se callaban  . Era muy divertidos volverlos locos a los canes.


Saluda Dano


----------



## Traviato (Abr 8, 2008)

Hola.

A mi modo de ver, no podrás generar humo con ultrasonidos, ya que este sistema lo que hace es pulverizar el agua. En los humidificadores por ultrasonidos, además lleva un pequeño ventilador que impulsa el agua pulverizada hacia el exterior, pero habrás visto que apenas llega al medio metro de distancia porque las pequeñas gotitas de agua se evaporan rapidamente y contribuyen a aumentar la humedad del aire que es lo que se pretende.

La única forma que veo para conseguir un efecto de humo, sería mezclar en el agua algo que no sea miscible con el aire, es decir que, una vez pulverizado,  permanezca en su estado liquido y que no se evapore. ¿Quizá un aceite?, ¿una silicona? no sé, habría que hacer pruebas. También podría ser uno de esos líquidos, sólo, sin mezclar con agua.

Bueno, ¿a ver qué sale de esta idea?.



Un saludo.


----------



## Dano (Abr 8, 2008)

Traviato dijo:
			
		

> Hola.
> 
> A mi modo de ver, no podrás generar humo con ultrasonidos, ya que este sistema lo que hace es pulverizar el agua. En los humidificadores por ultrasonidos, además lleva un pequeño ventilador que impulsa el agua pulverizada hacia el exterior, pero habrás visto que apenas llega al medio metro de distancia porque las pequeñas gotitas de agua se evaporan rapidamente y contribuyen a aumentar la humedad del aire que es lo que se pretende.
> 
> ...




Está claro que el densempeño de una maquina de este tipo no es mucho comparado con una profesional a base de algún glicol, pero el proyecto esta más alla de eso....


Aqui les dejo unos videos de ejemplo.

YouTube - Ultrasonic 10-jet fogger / fog machine


YouTube - 10-Jet Ultrasonic Fogger / Smoke Machine #2

Saludos


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Abr 8, 2008)

Mira yo las pruebas que eh realizado con resultado positivo, son con pastillas piezoelectricas, para nebulizadores con tw no me funciono, las otras son com de 2mm de grueso y le entregas calculo yo como 30w de potencia. el circuito del nebulizador no lo tengo 
pero te dejo este  por ahi te sirve de algo . Saludos


----------



## gus52120 (Abr 26, 2008)

Por lo que tengo entendido un tw no te va a servir xq no tiene la respuesta en frecuencia que se necesita para generar el vapor. Los tw generalmente estan preparados para, por decirlo asi, escuchar musica, osea que solo pueden sobrepasar a lo sumo los 20 khz. Los nebulizadores, que utilizan este fenomeno para crear el vapor, rondan los 2 Mhz de vibracion.


----------



## epicee77 (Ago 30, 2008)

KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> Mira yo las pruebas que eh realizado con resultado positivo, son con pastillas piezoelectricas, para nebulizadores con tw no me funciono, las otras son com de 2mm de grueso y le entregas calculo yo como 30w de potencia. el circuito del nebulizador no lo tengo
> pero te dejo este  por ahi te sirve de algo . Saludos



Hola, te hago una pregunta. De que es bien el diagrama que adjuntaste ?
gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 30, 2008)

epicee77 dijo:
			
		

> Hola, te hago una pregunta. De que es bien el diagrama que adjuntaste ?
> gracias.



Donde dice nebulizador lease aparato para hacer nebulizaciones


> Los Inhaladores / nebulizadores funcionan ayudando a hacer con que un tipo de remedio llegue a los pulmones del paciente que posee determinada enfermedad (en general una enfermedad respiratoria como asma o bronquitis) para ayudar en el tratamiento de esa enfermedad. Lo que hace realmente la diferencia en el funcionamiento de ese tratamiento es el formato en aerosol del remedio, que penetra más fácilmente en los bronquios y así tiene efecto más rápidamente. (Wikipedia)


----------



## Centronix (Jul 29, 2010)

Bueno yo tambien estoy en esto de construir un humidificador para una Incubadora Artificial; pero no se, y no he podido encontrar un sitio donde me den referencias de los transductores de ultrasonido. Yo tengo uno que solo tiene una marca T; pero dudo que sirva porque este lo habia comprado para una aplicación de detección de movimiento.


----------



## Ivan Mendoza (Abr 7, 2011)

No se si será preciso importar esos transductores yo los he visto aqui 
http://chinasunny.en.alibaba.com/se...en&SearchText=ultrasonic+atomizing+transducer

También necesito este sistema para una incubadora


----------



## Gonza93 (Sep 1, 2014)

Buenos días. Desde hace tiempo que vengo buscando circuitos para hacer un aparatito como este:

youtube.com/watch?v=Uuk-K0P8tYw

Pero encontré muy pocos circuitos, así que me decidí a armar uno yo mismo.
El circuito consta de una o varias cerámicas piezoeléctricas que oscilan entre 1 y 3 Mhz para generar la niebla.

Entonces tengo las siguientes preguntas:

1. ¿Sería posible generar una onda de esa frecuencia, mediante un PIC, amplificarla y entregársela al transductor? (Considerando que la onda sería cuadrada)

2. Conseguí unas cerámicas de nebulizadores, que trabajan a 1.4Mhz. Pero lamentablemente no tengo los nebulizadores y desconozco todo sobre los transductores piezoeléctricos. (No sé cuánto voltaje debo aplicarle, cuánta corriente o potencia puedo llegar a disipar). Los mismos son del tamaño de una moneda (aprox 20mm de diámetro y 6-8mm de espesor). ¿Que valores suelen aplicarse en estos elementos? ...


----------



## papirrin (Sep 1, 2014)

> ¿Sería posible generar una onda de esa frecuencia, mediante un PIC, amplificarla y entregársela al transductor?


si



> 2. Conseguí unas cerámicas de nebulizadores, que trabajan a 1.4Mhz. Pero lamentablemente no tengo los nebulizadores y desconozco todo sobre los transductores piezoeléctricos. (No sé cuánto voltaje debo aplicarle, cuánta corriente o potencia puedo llegar a disipar). Los mismos son del tamaño de una moneda (aprox 20mm de diámetro y 6-8mm de espesor). *¿Que valores suelen aplicarse en estos elementos?* ..



no tengo idea (imagino que no es mucho voltaje), no has intentado buscar su ficha tecnica.


----------



## claaudj (Nov 17, 2014)

el humo es como el del hielo seco ????


----------



## locodelafonola (Nov 17, 2014)

hola claaudj ..... nop...nop ...nop ... no es hielo seco ..es glicerina mas alcohol medicinal (etílico puro) .. Y NO RECOMIENDO QUE LE AGREGUEN AGUA A LA MEZCLA .... ya que el alcohol trae demasiada agregada ..el principio es distinto pero ...se evapora por ultrasonido ... como en los nebulizadores ..pero el problema esta que no se puede canalizar ..o sea  no tiene presión y su "nube" por así decirlo ...se esparce por la atmósfera en forma natural ...


----------

